# Furry conventions in Perth, Western australia?



## Wolf1997 (Sep 15, 2017)

Are there any furventions in Perth, WA region...?

Because I feel like i'm the only one in perth which hurts me deeply because I won't be able to meet anyone who's the same as me...


----------



## RogerTheDog (Jan 1, 2018)

I was as stuck as you when I was looking for a con in Perth. There is one in Mandurah called Fur Out West!

Fur Out West | A brand new event for furries, Presented by Firebird Entertainment Pty Ltd


----------

